# Session in eine andere Anwendung übergeben



## Samson_Miller (29. Apr 2008)

In meinem Tomcat gibt es zwei Anwendungen, ich möchte jetzt aus der einen Anwendung über einen Link in die andere springen können. 

Dabei soll auch die Session mit übergeben werden, so das ich in der anderen Anwendung auch auf Attribute der Session zugreifen kann, die bereits in der ersten Anwendung gefüllt wurden.


----------



## Jockel (30. Apr 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem Webservice?


----------



## freez (30. Apr 2008)

Ich habe mich noch nie mit Application übergreifende Session beschäftigt. Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob es Mechanismen gibt dies einfach oder überhaupt zu realisieren. Rein vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, es geht nicht!

Was mir spontan einfällt, sind Servlets, die die wichtigsten Informationen übernehmen, eine Session erstellen, und dort diese Daten speichern. Und dann entsprechend auf ne Seite weiterleiten. So hast du deinen Link, den du dann mit Parameter bestücken musst.


----------

